
Ask HN: What newsletters or mailing lists are you subscribed to? - qntty
I&#x27;m beginning to appreciate the quality of content that comes to me in my email inbox from the newsletters and mailing lists I&#x27;m on. The problem is that it&#x27;s hard to find good ones. Finding a good newsletter to me is like finding a great book buried away in the back of the library. What ones do you enjoy?
======
iamben
I quite like
[http://bitofnews.com/subscribe/](http://bitofnews.com/subscribe/), I read the
Quora Daily Digest most days (it's very addictive and learns what I like
pretty quickly) and I subscribe to the Launch Ticker
([https://www.launchticker.com/](https://www.launchticker.com/)), but most of
that I've seen on HN by the time I get it.

Looking forward to seeing what others recommend!

